
O'Reilly books no longer selling individual books and videos online - ianai
Per an email they sent me:<p>Things are changing at the O&#x27;Reilly online shop—as of today, we are no longer selling individual books and videos via shop.oreilly.com. Of course, we&#x27;ll continue to publish books and videos on the topics you need to know, like data science, product management, and leadership—and you&#x27;ll still be able to buy them at Amazon and other retailers. And these important things about your O&#x27;Reilly account are staying exactly the same:<p>You&#x27;ll still have access to every ebook and video listed in &quot;Your Products&quot; on your O&#x27;Reilly account page.<p>We&#x27;ll alert you when those products are updated, and you can download the revised version from the &quot;Your Products&quot; page.
You can still send the O&#x27;Reilly ebooks you&#x27;ve purchased to Dropbox and&#x2F;or Google Drive.<p>And of course, as you&#x27;ve already discovered, every O&#x27;Reilly book and video (including O&#x27;Reilly conference sessions) is available instantly on Safari.<p>If you haven&#x27;t been on Safari recently, you may have missed some cool new features: live online courses, self-assessment tools on some of the most popular learning paths, Oriole interactive tutorials, and case studies.
======
runevault
Here's a link

[https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/were-reinventing-
too](https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/were-reinventing-too)

